# Tobacco bomb from NeverBend



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

An unexpected surprise awaited me when I checked the mail today. Thanks Jeff (@NeverBend)!p

Two baggies of tobacco, one containing flakes of Elephant & Castle Deerstalker aged since 1985 mg: ...I've never had E&C before (and given the scarcity, this is my one opportunity), and absolutely never had any tobacco of this vintage!!!
The other baggie has Rattray's Red Rapparee aged since circa 08/09. Double wow! I have also not tried RR, but I'm sure it will knock my socks off. :bounce:

Also included was a baggie of handi-wipes recommended by Jeff as good pipe cloths. It never occurred to me to use handi-wipes, so I'm curious to try these.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Be ready for that Deerstalker man...

You're in for a real treat ipe:


----------



## bbmdisplaypictures (Mar 15, 2016)

You have to be careful, some of these guys are crazy. Search more


----------

